# TSW wheels - quality or not?



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

I remember in the late '90s TSW made good wheels and everyone wanted Hockenheims on their car. I've seen a few current wheels they make and am interested in getting some but have heard vague statements here on the 'tex about how they're "no good". Why are they "no good"? Is there fact to these statements or is just rumor?
Do they have chipping/flaking/bending/breaking issues or do they still make a quality wheel?


----------



## Y2KS4 (Mar 27, 2009)

In my opinion TSW has great looking wheels and they are a great occasional track day wheel. I had TSW Noragos and I loved them. They looked great, they were light even though they were 19's, my only beef with them is they were not centered for a 5x100 bore, I had to get a hub centric ring to get rid of the steering wheel shake, which means they would NEVER be dead center and a perfect fit for any type of driving I would be doing.....other than that, GREAT WHEEL!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: TSW wheels - quality or not? (ThatsGoodT)*

it really depends on what the genesis of your question is.
are they serviceable? yes. well-made? yes.
desireable? not so much anymore. as you already mentioned, they had some great timeless designs in the 90's. the old VX1's, the Hocks, Stealths, Imolas, everything. It seemed like they could not do wrong.
Now they're designs are all questionable by VAG community standards. you'll have a couple here & there that work on occasion (Holstens, etc)... but for the most part, they're just too mainstream and the designs aren't as clean or fresh as they once were. 
so no, quality isn't down or anything. just the designs aren't as desireable. If you find a set cheap that you want to run that you like, have at it. just don't expect a bunch of people on vortex fawning over your ride.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

many pairs in my 15 year with rim 
TSW hockeiheim 'R in 16" 1992...........
TSW Venom silver 17" 1998..........
TSW Venom Chorme 17" 1999.........
TSW Trophy's silver 18" 2000..........
TSW Kymali 19" 2008........ for sale BTW: http://www.passatworld.com/for...03799


----------

